# Plant ID, and HC on Driftwood



## VTRhythm (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey Everyone,

I am curious, in the picture below:










What types of moss are growing on the driftwood and in the lower left side?

What kind of hairgrass grows yellow/brown/reddish tops? I've also seen it on other photos..

How do you successfully grow HC on driftwood like this?

Thanks! 

-Matt


----------



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

I would guess that is flame moss on the driftwood. Not sure if lower down if that is HC, it looks like it might be some sort of moss like fissendens.


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

Looks like flame moss on the driftwood and the other one looks like erect to me


----------

